# Aluminum Leaf and Paint Distressed/Industrial Look Walls



## fauxlynn

The inspiration for the walls was taken from this client provided photo.


----------



## fauxlynn

The client stripped the wallpaper, so I had much to fix on the walls.


----------



## fauxlynn

The next thing I needed to do is get the leaf up. I applied the sizing, let it tack up and started applying leaf. In this case, I wasn’t super careful about keeping it perfectly straight. I just eyeballed it.


----------



## fauxlynn

The next few steps might seem unnecessary, but it’s how the sample was done, so I have to follow it. The first glaze is some MM platinum and Golden paste for body to add some variation to what will transcend the layers.


----------



## fauxlynn

That was followed by a mix of Golden Iridescent Silver, Interference Blue mixed with glaze. Everything is just sort of slopped on there and pushed around with a squeegee and blotted down with a rag.


----------



## fauxlynn

Next- 50/50 mix of glaze and paint


----------



## fauxlynn

Close to the last step, had to stop, too many layers in a day. Looks good against the sample, though.


----------



## fauxlynn

Another layer....


----------



## fauxlynn

Well, sometimes samples don’t translate well to the intended surface. The next step for this is a mix of interference silver and interference blue, brushed on and squeegeed off. Unfortunately, this looks sort of like a black light shining in a hotel room. I added another step to cover up as best as I could.


----------



## fauxlynn

[a


----------



## fauxlynn

Finally, I added randomly placed splotches of aluminum leaf. These were later deemed ‘too shiny’, so I scuffed them back with a Scotchbrite green pad. A few minor tweaks and the walls are complete.

View attachment 102497





Oh well, sideways picture again


----------



## jason123

That looks good.


----------



## PPD

fauxlynn said:


> Well, sometimes samples don’t translate well to the intended surface. The next step for this is a mix of interference silver and interference blue, brushed on and squeegeed off. Unfortunately, this looks sort of like a black light shining in a hotel room. I added another step to cover up as best as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 102489




This whole process looks like SO much fun to complete!! I’ve not yet had a client bold enough to let me play like this...,although anytime MM is involved I get excited! 

And ya, its crazy how sometimes layers seem unnecessary but without them the outcome would never be the same. Did a gold leaf finish, layered with MM pharaoh gold, glaze, (& other layers), only to top it all off with relief plaster....felt wasteful to add all that beauty for only a few inches of peek through but after multiple sample attempts with less steps it couldn’t be replicated any other way. #depth


----------



## fauxlynn

Very few times do I get to run amok.


----------



## woodcoyote

What's the point of the leafing? Just curious.


I'm assuming it's to add texture and color at the same time? Or is there something else I might be missing? 



Looks pretty awesome so far. How is the MM glaze btw? I'm assuming that's what your using. I can never find any glaze that has enough open time. Out here acrylics dry super fast, within a minute or two. They just skin over so fast, it's hard to play with them.


----------



## fauxlynn

Well, it’s inspired by the pic in the first post. I went with aluminum leaf because it has a higher level of reflection than metallic paint. Shiny means fancy!

As for glaze- lol, I’ve said frequently I use Faux Cream Clear from Faux Effects, nothing else compares. I mix it with MM, paint, tint, whatever. I guess I treat it like an extender. You can order it from The Faux Marketplace.


----------

